# HughesNet status meter problems?



## pakcyclist (Aug 14, 2009)

While installing my Hughesnet internet, we couldn't get the Status meter to download. (Got an "installer file damaged" error.) The guy said to try uninstalling the Adobe Air -- or whatever its called -- then downloading another one, but that didn't help. Is that a problem on Hughesnet's end, or mine? Any solutions?


----------

